# Australian Documents and Articles



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

With all the Australian's here on the board I decided to remove all the old message threads and combine the documents here for easier enjoyment. Please feel free to add more.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Few common links

Japanese Air Raids in Australia
National Archives of Australia


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Added another above. Source within.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul. I liked that Yank article!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Thanks Paul. I liked that Yank article!



Thanks Wildcat, please feel free to add things here or anybody else as I dont have alot on this subject other then those posted.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Added another one above!!!


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2013)

There is a recent publication on the Jap raids on Darwin that is worth a read. Last I heard was being edited to improve the text but it is the info that makes it worth reading anyway.

Raid could have be intercepted but the most senior officer threatened the intelligence officer with a court martial if he bought any more ludicrous claims that the Japs were capable of an attack on Darwin. Not even Pearl Harbor and Singapore were capable of waking this genius (yet the RAAF still consider him a great leader!!!!!!).

Good photos and obviously read the Royal Commission Inquiry on the raids.

_Japanese Blitz On Darwin_ by John Thompson-Gray,


----------

